# Jack Plate for 1448 tracker grizzly



## 2feettexan (Mar 24, 2011)

Can anyone comment on their experiencies with putting a TH Mini-Jackeron a 14 or 15 ft Jon Boat? I will be putting one on my 1448 tracker grizzly SC W/25 hp Mercury EFI.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a 15 ft alumacraft with a mini jackplate holding a 25hp Merc longshaft. It's great! No problems at all. I wish I had power tilt and trim but thats another story. The Jackplate is great! It got my longshaft motor set perfect for the boat. Here's the link to my mod...
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=17299&p=190488#p190488


----------



## 2feettexan (Mar 24, 2011)

So, when you placed the Jack Plate on the Transom I see where you put the cavitation plate almost even with the bottom of the Hull. Would you or could you have raised the Engine a little higher or does this work just fine as is?


----------



## reedjj (Mar 24, 2011)

The pic is a little decieving because of the angle. With the motor In the current position (3d hole from the transom) the Cave plate is about an inch above the hull. If it were trimmed all the way in it would be about a 1/4 inch below the hull.

It is just right with 2 people in the boat. With just me today I was able to get the prop to cavitate and the boat slid in a tight full throttle turn. Scared me a little cause I had to come off the throttle to get it to grab and turn. I had plenty of room before I would have hit anything but it was unexpected and now I know better...... With 2 people though its perfect......Well as perfect as you can get it without power tilt and trim.

If you have power tilt and trim I would set it at even with the hull when the motor and boat are level. Then when you trim it out it will go above the hull at speed and when you trim it in/down it will lower to just slightly below the hull. With power t/t you have the ability to play with it and get it just right when you are running. Im stuck where Im at so I had to do the best I could.


----------



## 2feettexan (Mar 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, I do not have power T/T with my boat. That's pretty much why I was asking about where to set the cavitation plate before I mount the Jack Plate. Little higher, maybe 1" or even. Your thoughts?


----------



## reedjj (Mar 25, 2011)

With the boat sitting level and then with the motor set level on the boat(probably the 2nd or 3rd hole away from the transom). I would mount the cav plate no more than 1/2 inch above the bottom of the boat. You may be able to get away with a little more than that but risk cavitation on plane or when turning.

To mount the mini jacker you have to drill your transom and install it, then to mount the motor to the mini jacker you have to drill the jackplate. You want to make sure you got it right the first time so you don't end up with a bunch of holes in your boat or the jackplate..Or both!

I am guessing you are going with the jackplate because you have a longshaft motor?
Even if you mounted it with the Cavitation plate inline/level with the hull you will still be reducing the drag signifigantly. 

You also need to take into account what your plans with the boat are. If top speed is your goal then you will want to set it more like mine is (just slightly above when trimmed out). If gettting on plane quick with a load of gear and friends is your goal then you will want to set it with the motor trimmed in close to the hull. 

Thats whats so great about power tilt and trim. When you are stopped you can trim the motor in and give it gas out of the hole and then as you get on plane you can trim it out for more rpms and speed. I will never get another motor without it! The trick when you don't have it is to find a good spot that gives you a decent hole shot without sacrificing speed.

I hope I was able to help a little. Good luck. And for the love of GOD show us your boat! Lol


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 25, 2011)

I have the TH mini jacker on my 1436 jon. My motor is a longer short shaft Mariner 25 hp. Don't forget with the 4" setback you can raise the motor an extra inch.


----------



## ndthwacker (Mar 26, 2011)

hey all i am intrested in the same thing i also have a 1448 tracker grizzley and was debating between the th marine atlas mini jacker wich is hydrolic or the cmc power tilt and trim. since you have both what would you recommend? i am looking for speed and running shallow.


----------



## ndthwacker (Mar 26, 2011)

oh ya i have a 25 hp suzuki long shaft that is about 2 to 3 inches lower then it should be so would like to raise it some. thanks again


----------



## ditchen (Mar 26, 2011)

ndthwacker said:


> hey all i am intrested in the same thing i also have a 1448 tracker grizzley and was debating between the th marine atlas mini jacker wich is hydrolic or the cmc power tilt and trim. since you have both what would you recommend? i am looking for speed and running shallow.



On my 1448-mv I have the cmc pt-135; mounted to it is the cmc jet drive adapters that I am using to mount a 20" long shaft to a 15" transom. With my setup and prop I run the ventilation plate about 3" above the keel and still able to maintain water pressure at speed. 







Seeing that mini jack plate moved up on the transom where half of it is mounted would make me a little nervous.


----------



## 2feettexan (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, finally after 5 weeks I was able to put my 1448 allweld grizzly in the water. I worked last night and this morning putting on the TH mini jacker. The plate I mounted even with the top of my transom which made the engine 3 inches higher than before. The length on the motor is 22 1/2 a 2008 Mercury 25 hp. The cavitation plate with the motor sitting pretty much straight up and down sits even with the bottom of the boat. I went out this afternoon and it was windy and bumpy. I brought a friend with me and he says he weighs about 200 lbs. Now on my boat I have the SC and 25hp EFI 4S. A bit heavy for this boat I think. Anyway, after moving out onto the lake we went WOT. It did not plane, so I stepped up front and set down and this boat opened up. It went on plane and I do not know how fast it was going but I was extremely pleased. I had PowerTech build me a prop for the motor and it is an 11 degree pitch. What I think I will do is mount the starting battery up front on one side and the trolling battery on the other. I'm happy with the way the motor is running and the jack plate has made a huge difference.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 26, 2011)

Try moving the motor Trim position 1 hole closer to the transom. That should do the trick you get you on plane without having to make laps to the front of the boat.

A 25hp should put that boat on plane no problem...Without moving foreward! Your 11degree pitch prop might be great for top speed but I would bet thats whats making it hard for you to get on plane.

Post some pics of your rig. I really like the 1448 Grizzley. Its a great boat!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 26, 2011)

Drill out a few more of the dimples and raise the motor a little more.


----------



## 2feettexan (Mar 26, 2011)

I tried moving the motor closer to the transom and that did not help. So I put it back where I had started. My friend could actually just stand up and take a couple of steps and lean on the front deck and that boat would pick up speed and plane out that quick. Then he could sit down and away we would go. If one of us would get out of the boat and go it alone the boat would plane really easy. In the back with 2 adults, gas tank and cranking battery plus the weight of the engine, it just wouldn't go. If one of us would sit on the front deck as we started up this boat would get up and get going. I do not have a gps on the boat but I believe we were doing over 25 mph pretty easy. I will post some pictures on Sunday.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmm. I don't know what to tell you? I would def move the battery or batteries up front.

Here is a youtube link to a grizzly 1448 that is set up pretty cool. He is a member on here too "smittles". You can see in one of his video's its a tiller set up and then later he gets a side console. Im pretty sure they get it on plane at 3/4 throttle while performing the break in on the 25 merc 4stroke.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuFpP-M9YO4


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 27, 2011)

You might need a hydrofoil if moving weight does not do it.


----------



## tinboatmuskies (Jun 27, 2020)

reedjj said:


> With the boat sitting level and then with the motor set level on the boat(probably the 2nd or 3rd hole away from the transom). I would mount the cav plate no more than 1/2 inch above the bottom of the boat. You may be able to get away with a little more than that but risk cavitation on plane or when turning.
> 
> To mount the mini jacker you have to drill your transom and install it, then to mount the motor to the mini jacker you have to drill the jackplate. You want to make sure you got it right the first time so you don't end up with a bunch of holes in your boat or the jackplate..Or both!
> 
> ...




Super helpful comment


----------

